# 8 Speed Transaxle for Toledo!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how near to HADES are you? And do you think it'll FREEZE over soon?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

7 forward + 1 reverse = 8 speeds?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/3-ch...uld-make-chevy-cruze-fuel-economy-leader.html


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Supposedly, GM will make the official announcement tomorrow. I started the thread as a heads up for folks. I was being tongue-in-cheeky about it being for the Cruze. I bet it will have to trickle down from Cadillac and Buick first. Then UBL will be ice skating.

Here's the Detroit Free Press article that spawned this whole thing in the media:

http://www.freep.com/article/201105...investment?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy Toledo Batman!


----------

